# Underappricated/subscribed youtubers



## chesse20 (Dec 1, 2013)

All right in this thread we share the HOTEST, COOLEST, TOP OF THE LINE YouTube channels out there. 

I'll start us of with a pimp/king of B / leader of 9gag / male feminist / memeboy  / special ed student who has a trashbag for a persona it's BGkumbi

he has declared war on 4chan, reddit , and funny junk who also go by the name "the triad of evil "

Feature video
[video=youtube_share;O_ho-zRLav8]http://youtu.be/O_ho-zRLav8[/video]
(


----------



## Rukani (Dec 11, 2013)

silverskystudio

http://www.youtube.com/user/silverskystudio/videos

SliverSkyStudio is a little known independent animation studio working on a wolf film, they post their updates infrequently but it seems to still be going.


----------

